# Joie De Vive's French Angoras



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a request to see pics of my "French Furry Rabbity things" (LOL) and rather than lose the pics in the middle of someone else's thread and hijack it, I figured I would make a new thread for my pics... Enjoy! You can see more extensive pics on my website, the link to which is under my BYH username :bun


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful rabbits!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you! I am very proud of them


----------



## ()relics (Sep 9, 2009)

They have giant ears....very nice....Do you shorten/round  them, like ndwarfs when you show them or does the judge prefer them to stretch out as in the pictures?  I don't think I have seen  one of these shown properly...they surely didn't look nearly as nice as these....I think they were trying to pose their animals but... Yeah not so good...


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 9, 2009)

Second to last pic, Fawn Jr. Buck, is positioned nearly perfectly, he looks amazing if I do say so myself...

 Most of these are Jr.s hence why their ears look so large


----------



## ()relics (Sep 9, 2009)

...and they fur quality/length/density is an important factor on the show table?    Jenna? or Joan??  or some guy???.....


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, it's Jenna... 


 Yes, the wool makes up 50% of your showing results. 
 Density, length, texture, etc. You cannot show a FA rabbit who has a wool length of under 1 1/2" or it's a DQ.


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice rabbits


----------

